# Im a fully QR coded expat



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Had to get a QR code yesterday was not allowed into Robinsons mall as i had no QR code ! so off we went to the local market had to wait an hour before the bar coding people arrived just showed my acr card and gave our landline no and within 5 mins i was done ! Went into Waltermart barecode worked shopping done ! A QR code is needed now to enter many places here in Los Banos.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

My wife and I got QR codes from the Aklan website, before moving to Boracay, in August... I mean starting an extended vacation... 
So far no one has ever asked for it, and there are no scanners to be seen.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> Had to get a QR code yesterday was not allowed into Robinsons mall as i had no QR code ! so off we went to the local market had to wait an hour before the bar coding people arrived just showed my acr card and gave our landline no and within 5 mins i was done ! Went into Waltermart barecode worked shopping done ! A QR code is needed now to enter many places here in Los Banos.


I had to look that up a QR Code, Expatuk? I haven't' been asked for this and I haven't seen anyone offering this bar code in our area, I also recently shopped at South Super Market but there was no such requirement and also the newly opened Robinsons grocery near us in Sta Cruz.

So I suppose this is a much quicker way to get in without having to fill out forms, I'll keep my eye's open for this. I'm wondering how tough it will be now to get to and from Sta Rosa PBI Satellite Office for our yearly check-in, for sure it's gonna cost me unless the buses open up more seats I'll have to rent a van and then in June my ACR card renewal in Manila, wow what a hassle getting around.


----------



## hogrider (May 25, 2010)

QR Codes are required here in Davao City, along with FM Passes which are only valid for 3 days a week. The initial roll out was an complete balls up leading to to it being suspended. It has been relaunched and the updated system is only marginally better. Problem now is that our mayor has decided that to keep us covid safe, children under 16 and seniors over 60 aren't allowed out of the house. It's more fun in the Philippines.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

M.C.A. said:


> I had to look that up a QR Code, Expatuk? I haven't' been asked for this and I haven't seen anyone offering this bar code in our area, I also recently shopped at South Super Market but there was no such requirement and also the newly opened Robinsons grocery near us in Sta Cruz.
> 
> So I suppose this is a much quicker way to get in without having to fill out forms, I'll keep my eye's open for this. I'm wondering how tough it will be now to get to and from Sta Rosa PBI Satellite Office for our yearly check-in, for sure it's gonna cost me unless the buses open up more seats I'll have to rent a van and then in June my ACR card renewal in Manila, wow what a hassle getting around.


Hi Mark i think the QR code is for Los Banos area only, unable to Enter local market,Robinsons,Waltermart,Mercury drug etc without one ! regarding the BI yearly reporting in Sta Rosa you came with me if you want, maybe we can sort something out to your trip to Manila BI with our driver .


----------

